
Wasabi – S3 Compatible Cloud Storage - deathtrader666
https://wasabi.com/s3-compatible-cloud-storage/
======
xrd
The pricing is interesting. But, imho, the true benefit of S3 comes with the
integrations with lambda, etc. And signed URLs. You can move so much of your
client side logic into AWS infrastructure if you build it using their tools.
I'm not sure how Wasabi could really integrate with those systems. And, that
is where the real cost is, in building and maintaining those systems, so the
cost is not in the storage but elsewhere. For a large organization maybe the
cost savings would be significant, but I can't imagine they would outweigh the
gigantic development and maintenance costs.

------
regecks
After Microsoft's giant OneDrive bait-and-switch a few years ago I am super
skeptical of any "too good to be true" storage pricing. I really wonder how it
is physically possible to offer these rates.

~~~
Terretta
Not too good to be true.

Check out Wasabi’s graph, you’ll see even at their pricing, you can buy a
brand new top of the line fully loaded Synology or QNAP NAS populated with
high capacity high performance (online use) Enterprise model HDDs every year
for the same price.

And that’s at consumer scales. Turns out very easy to beat at commercial
scale.

~~~
chaz6
But the point is, it's easy to offer low prices to start, then once a bunch of
customers have shifted their data, to jack up the prices and profit from it.
Do they offer a guarantee of price stability?

------
breakingcups
Contrasting with B2 (the cheapest usable option I know of) it's cheaper,
especially if there's a lot of egress. Has anyone used this or have any
experience with their support?

